# A Little To Much Ink?



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not against tattoos if they are moderate and done well but why would anyone go to this extreme?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2013)

She forgot her hands and face!  
I saw a woman at a car dealership a while back who had tattooed large loop earrings on her head, and they came across her cheeks .... lovely!!

Doesn't anyone ever get ink poisoning from doing that?


----------



## Katybug (Aug 25, 2013)

*I don't get how anyone could find that even slightly appealing.  Tats sag along with everything else and this poor lady is obviously not thinking very clearly if she's proud of that look.  The lengths people will go to for attention amaze me.*


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

_I just think it looks plain ugly, i like a good tattoo but that's taking it too far_


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2013)

From what I gather from my tat-loving friends it's a lifestyle choice. To them it's improving the human body and they look forward to the next one like a kid looks forward to Christmas. 

Actually, that lady isn't too bad - there are far scarier ones out there ...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2013)

A guy was in the store the other day and had all these lines and curves all over his face. I couldn't understand why he did it until I told my friend about it. She told me to google Alaska face tattoos and sure enough, there it was. It seems certain tribes do tattoo their faces and each line means something to them. Now I understand and more power to them.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not a fan of tattoos.  Have nothing against folks who have a few "decorations" but there's just something disturbing about the people who go beyond overboard.  To each his own I guess but still . . . , . . . !?!?!

Thought of getting one during the war but couldn't decided what I wanted on my arm forever and ever and ever . . .

I can appreciated the art but as with graffiti why not just on a canvas?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol, now imagine that gal in a turtle neck, long sleeves and slacks.  You met her online and are meeting her for a first date.  She not only looks attractive, but she's smart and very interested in going to your place for a romantic evening.  Then, after a glass or two of wine, the clothes start to come off. :magnify: 

These people obviously have some self-esteem type issues, and feel they have to do something different to be special and noticed or admired by others.  I don't even like sleeve tattoos on men.  I'm not completely against tattoos, I already mentioned on another thread here that I have one that I got when I was younger, and it's in an area where it was only seen by the public when I was vacationing in Hawaii and wearing a high-leg cut bikini.  It's in very pale pastel colors.  I loved it when I got it, and I still feel the same way.  Hubby likes it too.

I like to watch those shows on cable TV sometimes like Inked, and Tattoo Nightmares.  It's funny and amazing what some people will get tattooed on their bodies, then years later, they want to get a bigger tattoo to cover it up.  One was a guy with a big red heart that said Nancy will you *merry* me?  So, sometimes these jokers can't even spell, lol.

Then there's sexy girls who have fingers that look like animal claws or peanuts.  There's some portraits that look nothing like the photo of the person that was given to the "artist".  Some big fat guy had in huge letters on his chest and belly FU** LOVE, well now that he was married and had a kid, he had to get a huge tattoo to cover it.  One or two tattoos on someone is okay, but I think it's freakish when I see them all over the neck, shaved heads, full arms/legs, etc.  And yes, I believe there are some issues with ink poisoning, especially when cheap quality products are used.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2013)

But then again there's "Danny" from America Pickers. Haven't figured out what the tat is, but it's fine by me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like _faux_ leopard-skin coat lapels exposing ... clavicle? 

That's MY guess, anyway - let us know if you find out. 

This is my only one, on my inner-right forearm - it's a dragon wrapped around a Yin-Yang symbol. Never got the matching tiger on the left side - one of these days ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

I might have mentioned this on another thread about tats but it bears repeating here.  Now, I was a well known class clown in school . . . so, at a high school reunion wore a fake tattoo sleeve with skulls and flames and naked ladies on one arm under a white shirt with the sleeves rolled up.  My friends got the joke but one woman shyly approached and said the group she was with sent her over to ask if I had really gotten inked.  It was the perfect opportunity to pretend taking her into my confidence (for her watching friends across the room) and tell her she now had the honor of being in on the joke and to go back to that bunch and say I told her, "Sure.  And you should see what's on my ass!"  :woohoo:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

_This is the type of tatts i like on a woman, just the outlines and no colour, i saw one of your famous tattoists on TV a few weeks back her name was Cat, she does some very cool tatts_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _This is the type of tatts i like on a woman, just the outlines and no colour, i saw one of your famous tattoists on TV a few weeks back her name was Cat, she does some very cool tatts_



Kat Von D?  .. She was involved with the ex-husband of Sandra Bullock (Hollywood actress) a few years back.  It was a divorce scandal in the news at the time.  I guess it's all over. :zz:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2244826/Kat-Von-D-gets-tattoo-cheating-ex-Jesse-James-face-zapped-arm.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 25, 2013)

> SB wrote:  These people obviously have some self-esteem type issues, and feel they  have to do something different to be special and noticed or admired by  others.



Bingo!  That's how I see it too.

It's what you're raised thinking I guess, when I was young a tattoo was viewed as a 'loser' sign.  Only crims, lowlifes and sailors had them, and young 'ladies' like me would have nothing to do with any of 'those types'. 



I still cringe to see them, and wonder what the hell people are thinking but I don't see it as a social status or IQ indicator any more at least.

Those tribal face tattoos on Maoris and other cultures who indulge in them have never worried me at all though.  It's  a different thing to people tattooing  'Mum' on their arm as though they were the only person who ever had one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2013)

We never were raised to think of men with tattoos as losers, normally we'd see an arm tattoo or two on a military man.  Never saw any on women back then.  Nothing like the freakshows walking the streets nowadays...different times I guess, but count me out, lol.  Not lovin' the big ear holes. tongue posts, or nose/lip/eyebrow rings either, but live and let live.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 26, 2013)

Tattoos were fairly rare in OZ back in the 50s when i was growing up. They were seldom seen, even on returned servicemen other than the Navy.  
It just wasn't part of our  'kulcha' or fashion I guess.  Sure is now though.  Plastic surgeons and laser operators are making a fortune removing the evidence of previous brainsnaps from aging women and embarrassed professional men.  But just as many are still getting their future regrets scrawled and scribbled on themselves.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with the messages here. Tattoos look like graffiti.
They say it is art: yes, in the same way that naïve bad art is.
Younger women usually have beautiful skin and I hate to see it marred and
defaced with words and miscellaneous drawings. They underestimate the
beauty of their  natural bodies. Sometimes it is hideous.
The only good reason is if you have scars to hide or some discoloration.,
 they believe that tattoos are cool but times will change and one day
it will not be cool. I know someone who covers up all his tattoos with clothes
because I think he is embarrassed now.
If you love a drawing or something so much, get some custom t shirts
and clothes and wear those.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

Amethyst1 said:


> Younger women usually have beautiful skin and I hate to see it marred and
> defaced with words and miscellaneous drawings. They underestimate the
> beauty of their  natural bodies. Sometimes it is hideous.



My feelings exactly.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2013)

Fine, outstanding person.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Fine, outstanding person.....



He looks like one of those college kids that pass out drunk and their buddies draw on their faces with magic markers ... 

He's kind of festive looking, too - I like the swastika pinwheels on his cheeks. Maybe they spin when there's a breeze? The rest of him looks like one of those "Find Your Way Out Of The Maze" puzzle books I used to do as a kid ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 5, 2013)

I see somone couldn't spell Joliet on his forehead.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 5, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I see somone couldn't spell Joliet on his forehead.



LOL! And a crucifix on the right temple.

Jesus: The Original Aryan 

I could deal with most of his stuff but that boot to the nose is just over-doing it.


----------



## Sid (Sep 5, 2013)

"why would anyone go to this extreme? " Pappy I agree. That red bra is way too much


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 5, 2013)

_*Ahh Phil i see you have had a makeover & gone all sofistikated on us, lurv the look *_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm Googling right now to find who manufactures tattoo ink .... gonna buy a few shares in the company.  :wink:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 5, 2013)

It's just work, work, work with you isn't it?


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 6, 2013)

_*It's what work gives him Di, Money, money, money*_


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Fine, outstanding person.....



I wonder, if and when people like that come to their senses ... what do they do???????
(He's probably a bad example though)


----------



## pchinvegas (Sep 6, 2013)

_I love tatts but find them much more attractive with space between so that each tatt stand out. Too many cluttered together makes them just a ink jumble. I reserve the choice to wear mine as I see fit and you can do the same._


----------



## That Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I wonder, if and when people like that come to their senses ... what do they do???????
> (He's probably a bad example though)



Unfortunately, people like that clown never had any senses to come to . . .


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually have thought about getting a small tat but at my age my skin is so thin the tat would probably fall off.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 7, 2013)

He spelled SH*T HEAD wrong too. Tattoos and brains just don't go together.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> He spelled SH*T HEAD wrong too. Tattoos and brains just don't go together.



Perhaps, purposefully misspelling it proves the point.  Very subtle.  Pure genius . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2013)

Didn't want to start a new thread about tattoos, so I'll put this here.  
Has anyone seen the Army's new rules about tattoos?

Seems a little strange in the present day head to toe inking, but maybe that is exactly the reason for the new ruling .. They don't care for the look that so many are sporting when they enlist in the Army.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/sep/24/new-army-rules-ban-below-elbow-tattoos-recruits/

And this ... 





> The Army has debated new grooming standards for fingernail polish, hair styles, body piercings and facial hair for more than a year. But the latest policy revisions affect only existing tattoo policy and are expected to take effect within 60 days.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 24, 2013)

_I agree with the Army on this Bonnie_:bowknot:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I agree with the Army on this Bonnie_:bowknot:



Me too Jill ... I hope the nail polish they are talking about refers to the female recruits .. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't know, haven't a lot of military men, even years ago, had tattoos on their forearms?  It is a little strange with the recent tattooing craze, guess they're not worried about turning recruits away...very strange.  Even the subject of the tattoo shouldn't affect that persons ability to serve.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I agree with the Army on this Bonnie_:bowknot:



What about this fella Jilly?  Think they should chuck him out for having tats? 









FTW: Ben Roberts-Smith.  Australian SAS and latest Victoria Cross recipient for valour in Afgho.

An interesting article, on an extraordinary man.
www.perthnow.com.au/news/western-australia/victoria-cross-winner-ben-roberts-smith-a-doting-dad-deadly-warrior/story-e6frg13u-1226281287100


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 24, 2013)

_No way Di , but i am surprised about the tatts all the way down the arm, but OMG doesn't he wear them so well,and as far as i'm concerned he can do no wrong sigh_

 *Gods gift to women *


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 24, 2013)

_I feel what the army are trying to stop is the full coloured tatts that is all the rage at the moment which does look awful_


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

> *Gods gift to women *



Ooooo yeah!


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


>



  You women are all alike.  :^)


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

Nah, that's not right, some of us are more gorgeous than others.  :rofl:


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Nah, that's not right, some of us are more gorgeous than others.  :rofl:



     Man am I redfaced.  I just checked out your profile
     I would swore when I went through some of the profiles that you was a guy.
     I am one who likes to use nicknames. May I have permission to refer to you as Lady Di?


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_Sid i gotta tell ya , if you could see us you would be swooning_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Sid i gotta tell ya , if you could see us you would be swooning_



I was.  :love_heart:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

You hid it well then, R is still around.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_Oh i saw the twinkle in his eye each time he looked at you Di_


----------



## terra (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_Who's a naughty girl_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Oh i saw the twinkle in his eye each time he looked at you Di_



I was looking for a loan ....


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_*Yep that would be right:lofl:*_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2013)

Too much ink or too much a--?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Wal-mart tat? :rofl:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

Thought I would revive this thread and show you folks what happens when you have tats and grow old. And really, does he need those rings there?


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 18, 2014)

OMG...I'm speechless...lol


----------



## Justme (Apr 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Thought I would revive this thread and show you folks what happens when you have tats and grow old. And really, does he need those rings there?



ALL tattoos are ghastly, in my opinion, what sad pathetic creatures are those two twits!


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 18, 2014)

My saying is  
To each his/her own,its none of my business what one want to do with their bodies and that includes abortion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

Ouch!!!


----------

